# Installazione - Errore inizializ. della rete DHCP [RISOLTO]

## ianstilo

Ciao, ho finito la prima fase di installazione..quindi avvio senza livecd..ma all'avvio durante l'inizializzazione dei vari servizi..DHCP fallisce e mi dice:

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...

Bringing eth1 up via DHCP...

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

A cosa è dovuto?

Come risolvo?

Grazie.Last edited by ianstilo on Wed Aug 31, 2005 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ianstilo

in sostanza penso non mi veda la scheda di rete..

----------

## X-Drum

se desideri che qualcuno ti aiuti devi postare almeno:

-un lsmod

-un lspci 

-l'output del file /etc/conf.d/net

-fornire il nome della tua scheda di rete (produttore e modello se lo conosci)

-il tuo pc è connesso ad un router?

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: i casi sono 2: o non hai compilato i modulli per la scheda di rete oppure l'ultima installazione che hai fatto l'hai fatta un po' di tempo fa quando dhcpcd facefa parte del system. ora non più, è un pacchetto che ti devi emergere manualmente. quindi dagli un'occhiata.

----------

## ianstilo

Dunque la scheda è una 3COM

in /etc/conf.d/net ho messo

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

ho messo nel kernel (built-in) il modulo per 3COM

ma se faccio:

grep E100 /usr/src/linux/.config mi dice:

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

??????

per quanto riguarda il router...si sono connesso ad un router...con semplice dhcp dovrebbe funzionare..

il problema è del mio pc...non vede proprio la scheda...

----------

## X-Drum

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> il problema è del mio pc...non vede proprio la scheda...

 

si questo si era capito, ma sei sicuro di aver incluso nel kernel (come modulo o builtin) 

il driver corretto per la tua scheda di rete?.

con un lspci ti ricavi il modello esatto (di 3com ne esistono a bizzeffe)

e poi lo compili nel tuo kernel (aiutati con l'help del kernel per capire quale driver 3com fa al caso tuo)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> Dunque la scheda è una 3COM
> 
> in /etc/conf.d/net ho messo
> 
> iface_eth0="dhcp"
> ...

 

non è che nel kernel sono messi come modulo e quindi li devi caricare tu manualmente? controlla...

poi gli e100 e gli e1000 sono Intel o no? (o 3com li usa ugualmente?)

----------

## morellik

Usa, come dice X-Drum' lspci.

Non vorrei sbagliare ma le E100/E1000 non si riferiscono alle 3COM ma a schede Intel.

morellik

----------

## ianstilo

Facendo lspci | grep Eth

mi viene:

3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

che modulo dovrei usare?

----------

## X-Drum

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> che modulo dovrei usare?

 

hai tutti i dati necessari in mano per scoprirlo autonomamente

il modello è: 3c940

la marca: 3Com Corporation 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Device Drivers  --->  Networking options  --->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

edit: usa l'help in linea del kernel

----------

## ianstilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   che modulo dovrei usare? 
> 
> hai tutti i dati necessari in mano per scoprirlo autonomamente
> 
> il modello è: 3c940
> ...

 

Non vedo moduli per 3COM in Ethernet (1000 Mbit)...

----------

## Ic3M4n

tutte le 3com sono sotto 10/100

----------

## ianstilo

ma il mio modello non c'è quale dovrei mettere?

----------

## X-Drum

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> Non vedo moduli per 3COM in Ethernet (1000 Mbit)...

 

io vedo che ancora ti ostino a _non_ adoperare l'help online del kernel

toh:

 *make menuconfig help Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SK98LIN:                                                                  
> 
> This driver has been marked deprecated for Gentoo users, as it seems   
> 
> problematic and the new skge driver (CONFIG_SKGE) works much better. 
> ...

 

mentre quello giusto e non deprecato è:

 *make menuconfig help  New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_SKGE:
> 
> This driver support the Marvell Yukon or SysKonnect SK-98xx/SK-95xx [...]

 

basta leggere l'help in linea del kernel

@ic3m4n:  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> tutte le 3com sono sotto 10/100

 

è una 1000mb con chipset  3C940 compatibile  yukon marvell, questo emerge dal suo lspci

quindi sta sotto 1000  :Confused: 

----------

## ianstilo

provo con la 900 series..

----------

## X-Drum

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> provo con la 900 series..

 

vabbeh va fai come ti pare ti ho dato il driver cmq nel post sopra..

good luck

----------

## ianstilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   provo con la 900 series.. 
> 
> vabbeh va fai come ti pare ti ho dato il driver cmq nel post sopra..
> 
> good luck

 

ok ok...ho messo il driver che dici tu...e l'ho messo built-in...

ma il problema persiste...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> è una 1000mb con chipset 3C940 compatibile yukon marvell, questo emerge dal suo lspci
> 
> quindi sta sotto 1000 

 

si, anche quella che monta mia sorella il livecd la rilevava come yukon, però onestamente mi ha sempre dato dei problemi. per quello che ho detto che le 3com sono tutte sotto 10/100, anche la sua l'ho configurata con quei moduli e non danno problemi.

----------

## ianstilo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   è una 1000mb con chipset 3C940 compatibile yukon marvell, questo emerge dal suo lspci
> 
> quindi sta sotto 1000  
> 
> si, anche quella che monta mia sorella il livecd la rilevava come yukon, però onestamente mi ha sempre dato dei problemi. per quello che ho detto che le 3com sono tutte sotto 10/100, anche la sua l'ho configurata con quei moduli e non danno problemi.

 

e con quale modulo?

mannaggia..... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non ho il pc sottomano. prova la yukon

----------

## ianstilo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non ho il pc sottomano. prova la yukon

 

ma nelle 10/100 non c'è la yukon... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

a mio avviso deve usare sk98lin (deprecato ma funzionante)

o skge il suo chipset è esplicitamente citato come funzionante

per sk98lin, non sarà il massimo ma almeno puo' iniziare a lavorare

(sk98lin lo uso su 3 pc server di rete con uptime 24/7, non è il 

massimo ripeto ma è l'unico modo per farle andare, e a 1000,

e cmq il driver fa il suo sporco lavoro: le interfacce di quelle 

macchine non sono mai andate giu' )

----------

## ianstilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> a mio avviso deve usare sk98lin (deprecato ma funzionante)
> 
> o skge il suo chipset è esplicitamente citato come funzionante
> 
> per sk98lin, non sarà il massimo ma almeno puo' iniziare a lavorare
> ...

 

l'ho messo ma mi dà lo stesso errore

ifconfig eth0 mi dice Device not found...

----------

## Ic3M4n

domanda: l'hai messo come modulo? è caricato?

l'hai messo built-in? hai riavviato?

----------

## ianstilo

è built-in...ho fatto make install && make modules_install

ho riavviato.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> è built-in...ho fatto make install && make modules_install
> 
> ho riavviato.

 

non vorrei fare la parte dell'idiota e dello scontato.. hai copiato il bzimage nella cartella boot ecc? ricordati che la cartella /boot per la maggior parte delle volte non è montata... fallo prima che sostituisci il kernel...

----------

## ianstilo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   è built-in...ho fatto make install && make modules_install
> 
> ho riavviato. 
> 
> non vorrei fare la parte dell'idiota e dello scontato.. hai copiato il bzimage nella cartella boot ecc? ricordati che la cartella /boot per la maggior parte delle volte non è montata... fallo prima che sostituisci il kernel...

 

si si....certamente... :Confused: 

----------

## bender86

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> è built-in...ho fatto make install && make modules_install
> 
> ho riavviato.

 

Hai fatto solo

```
make install && make modules_install
```

???

Perché allora non hai ricompilato, ma solo reinstallato l'immagine del kernel e i moduli che avevi compilato prima. Devi dare

```
make && make install && make modules_install
```

e controllare che abbia copiato la nuova immagine del kernel.

Magari prima di installare i moduli potresti anche cancellare la dir /lib/modules/TUO_KERNEL, per evitare di avere sia i moduli vecchi che quelli nuovi (prima di riavviare però reinstalla eventuali moduli esterni, come nvidia o shfs).

----------

## ianstilo

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *ianstilo wrote:*   è built-in...ho fatto make install && make modules_install
> 
> ho riavviato. 
> 
> Hai fatto solo
> ...

 

ma make install non fa COMPILAZIONE + INSTALLAZIONE???? :Question: 

----------

## ianstilo

In effetti ora funziona!! :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> In effetti ora funziona!!

  :Idea: 

----------

